# The Lodge at 7 Peaks Breckenridge.CO



## Kauai Kid (Aug 17, 2011)

Special Today Only from the Developer:

2 br 2 bath luxurious every year.  Only $55,000/wk.

That is more than we paid for our 9 weeks in Hawaii!!

Some people got a lot more money than me.

Sterling


----------



## PigsDad (Aug 18, 2011)

Yes, but it is a very nice resort, _literally _steps away from the ski lift.  Please tell me that was at least a ski week!  

We went for a free weekend stay last winter, and they offered a 1BR summer week for about $24K, I think.  No sale was made, but our daughter had a great time playing in the indoor/outdoor pool, water slides, etc.

Kurt


----------



## Kauai Kid (Aug 18, 2011)

PigsDad said:


> Yes, but it is a very nice resort, _literally _steps away from the ski lift.  Please tell me that was at least a ski week!
> 
> We went for a free weekend stay last winter, and they offered a 1BR summer week for about $24K, I think.  No sale was made, but our daughter had a great time playing in the indoor/outdoor pool, water slides, etc.
> 
> Kurt



It should be nice for $55k.  I've never seen a week anyplace at that high a price.  I'm curious what they are going for on the open market.

Sterling


----------



## loafingcactus (Aug 18, 2011)

Ahem, Hilton Grand Waikkian penthouse... A quarter MILLION dollar week.

I mark that crazy bc you could buy a whole condo instead...

But 55k for a week seems more reasonable to me, especially if there is something very special about the property... In this case ski location.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 18, 2011)

I think the Penthouse units at Wyndham Waikiki Beach Walk are $100K, but you get VIP Platinum, too.  What a bargain.


----------



## travelguy (Aug 18, 2011)

I got a Grand Lodge at Peak 7, 2 bedroom, MLK holiday week with an exchange thru SFX.  I'm not sure if they have a deal with the developer for unsold inventory or if this was just a lucky trade.  I traded a low point HGVC week and got this trade, two bonus weeks and a $500 credit.

This resort is gorgeous and the location doesn't get any better.  This is not "ski-in/ski-out" because it's too close to the lift line to ski!  You can throw a snowball from the hot tubs and hit the lift.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 18, 2011)

loafingcactus said:


> Ahem, Hilton Grand Waikkian penthouse... A quarter MILLION dollar week.
> 
> I mark that crazy bc you could buy a whole condo instead...
> 
> But 55k for a week seems more reasonable to me, especially if there is something very special about the property... In this case ski location.



I don't think you'll get close to touching a full ownership condo on Waikiki for $250,000. I have a co-workers who's family business (they own oil wells in OK) that is looking at a mountain home on Kauai that is well in excess of $1,000,000. This isn't a large or fancy home. Just a regular house that's inland. 

My bet would be that a full ownership condo in Honolulu with beach access and ocean front views would be a tad north of $250,000. Not that I'm interested in buying a 1/52 interest in a timeshare for that amount but, prices are what they are.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 18, 2011)

Kauai Kid said:


> Special Today Only from the Developer:
> 
> 2 br 2 bath luxurious every year.  Only $55,000/wk.
> 
> ...



The first timeshare we ever bought was full freight developer pricing for $18,900. The second week we pruchases was $14,900 (same resort). That same timeshare from the same developer is now selling for around $60,000. One of the reasons I don't go to timeshare presentations is I don't think I can sustain many more closed head injuries from passing out and falling out of my chair when they tell me the price.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 18, 2011)

It would be cheaper to buy 52 weeks at Maui Schooner (oceanfront resort) and pay the maintenance fees than buy an oceanfront condo.  Figure the mortgage, utilities, maid service (including with the Schooner), and all of the amenities, and you got a good deal with 52 weeks at a time.  

Of course, you would have to move a lot.  

Ron and Joan are doing it, but not all on Maui.  

PA- did an analysis once of a similar property to one of his, including mortgage and utilities, and living in timeshare wasn't so bad.  He loved to analyze.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 18, 2011)

Just noticed a post on another thread listing the pricing for our original purchase through the developer, who now sells trust points rather than deeded weeks. Based on the price quoted to them, our original week ($18,900) is now selling for $54,000. If only I could get that much for it on the resale market!


----------



## Kauai Kid (Aug 19, 2011)

What would the timeshare developers sales staff do if one plopped a digital recorder down the minute they sat down to tell you of the wonderful today only price?

Anyone ever done it??

Sterling


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 20, 2011)

Kauai Kid said:


> What would the timeshare developers sales staff do if one plopped a digital recorder down the minute they sat down to tell you of the wonderful today only price?
> 
> Anyone ever done it??
> 
> Sterling




I haven't but, I have read posts from those who have. Generally speaking, the sales presentation ends and gifts may be forfited.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Aug 20, 2011)

I understand the sales presentation at the Lodge at 7 peaks ran 3 hrs+

Sterling


----------



## PigsDad (Aug 20, 2011)

Kauai Kid said:


> I understand the sales presentation at the Lodge at 7 peaks ran 3 hrs+


Last winter, we were in and out of the sales presentation in just over an hour, and that included the tour portion.  The actual sit-down w/ the sales person was no more than 30 minutes for us.

Kurt


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 20, 2011)

Kurt, you have the perfect ownership for getting out of a Breck presentation.  All you have to say is, "Hilton/ Valdoro is better."


----------



## PigsDad (Aug 20, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Kurt, you have the perfect ownership for getting out of a Breck presentation.  All you have to say is, "Hilton/ Valdoro is better."


So true. :rofl:   As a matter of fact, we went there on a promotion -- two free nights in Breckenridge for taking the sales tour.  We actually extended our stay there (it was the week of Christmas) with three days at Valdoro!  They didn't have much chance with us when we said we were able to reserve prime ski time with our timeshare, and the best we could hope for with them is a summer week for $24K.

But as I have said before, that property is extremely nice.  You absolutely can't beat the location, and the facilities and rooms were very nice as well.  If $50K dropped in my lap tomorrow, I would be at least tempted...  

Kurt


----------



## jscboston (Feb 27, 2012)

*Current pricing*

I just did a courtesy tour at this property last week.  Quoted pricing is $88,000 for a prime ski week and $110,000 for a fixed President's Day week.  Spectacular property, though.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 27, 2012)

jscboston said:


> I just did a courtesy tour at this property last week.  Quoted pricing is $88,000 for a prime ski week and $110,000 for a fixed President's Day week.  Spectacular property, though.



That's NUTS!  Wait for the resales on eBay, when someone actually pays a PCC to take their weeks because the fees went up.  

People are just plain stupid.  That's the truth.  I would rather buy Hilton Points resale any day of the week.  We don't ski, but our kids have gotten studios at this resort and Grand Timber during ski season on II.  I am always happy to put in ongoing searches for them.  We were able to get three last year, and I threw one back.  This was with a Sheraton Broadway Plantation small one bedroom with fees of about $600....


----------



## jdunn1 (Feb 27, 2012)

I just did my own tour of this resort last weekend when I was skiing.  A beautiful place.  The pools look amazing but small.  I wanted to feel the water so bad to know how well or not so well the resort heats the water.  The slide was pretty cool, but again, very small.  I can't immagine a nicer looking ski resort but I think I will take the Marriott in Breckenridge over this hotel, especaillay if it is just a studio location.  Sure the resort is incredibly close to the Peak 7 lift, but plenty of resorts, including the Marriott are this close to a ski lift.  The reason I would take the Marriott is that the studios at the Marriott are bigger and have a full kitchen but mainly because the Marriott is right in town.  The grand lodge at peak 7 is probably a five minute drive from town.  Still, the pool complex is pretty special at this resort and the pool at the Marriott is just plain.


----------



## ondeadlin (Feb 27, 2012)

jdunn1 said:


> Still, the pool complex is pretty special at this resort and the pool at the Marriott is just plain.



Let's be honest, the pool at the Marriott is plain AND you have to walk through a dirty parking garage to get to it.

That said, a resale studio at the Marriott can be had for less than $1000 these days. I'd walk through that dirty garage for lot of ski days before I'd ever even consider paying what the Grand Lodge at Peak 7 wants for a ski week, even though it's the most beautiful ski property I've ever seen.


----------



## jdunn1 (Feb 28, 2012)

Could be worse.  Hyatt Main Street owners have to walk outside to get to the Marriott pool.  The Marriott pool is perfectly nice, but very plain.  The pool is HUGE, though, bigger than all the pools put together at the Grand Lodge, but the Marriott pool is just a rectangle pool with not features at all.  

The biggest draw for me is that the Marriott's location.  Just as close to a lift as the Grand Lodge, but also within feet of main street.  At night, you need stuff to do at a ski resort since the lifts close around 4PM.  A nice pool complex is great, but so is being able to walk a ski village at night and being so close to where all the action is in Breckenridge.




ondeadlin said:


> Let's be honest, the pool at the Marriott is plain AND you have to walk through a dirty parking garage to get to it.
> 
> That said, a resale studio at the Marriott can be had for less than $1000 these days. I'd walk through that dirty garage for lot of ski days before I'd ever even consider paying what the Grand Lodge at Peak 7 wants for a ski week, even though it's the most beautiful ski property I've ever seen.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Feb 28, 2012)

We a own a 1 bedroom summer season week at MMVL.  The rooms and pool are very nice but it has about the best location in town.  We purchased resale for about $36.00.  However, the MFs seem on the high side.   It seems to trade OK in II.


----------



## texanfan (Mar 1, 2012)

*Awesome place*

My wife and I stayed at Grand Lodge on Peak 7 the weekend and days leading to valentines day. The reasoning behind our choice was because we stayed in Grand Timber Lodge last summer (2011) because we received a discounted rate to do the tour @ peak 7 and we fell in love with both properties. Granted I can not afford to buy into Peak 7 right now, but it truly is a beautiful property. Somebody was referring to the pool temperatures and they are all wonderful and listed on a dry erase board inside the kids pool area that leads outside through the drop down clear drapes (each pool varies in temp.) We loved it so much that it started us second guessing our first thoughts on timeshares which lead us here (TUG) which lead us into buying at Grand Timber Lodge. I will be keeping an eye open on Grand Lodge on Peak 7. Please do not bid against me.


----------

